# Snowpards * sucht euch!



## Snowpards (25. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hallo zusammen,*

SNOWPARDS ist ein im Mai 2020 gegründeter eSports Club.
Der Name "SNOWPARDS" leitet sich von dem Schneeleoparden ab.
Mit SNOWPARDS wollen wir kleinere Teams die noch am Anfang stehen unterstützen, denn uns ist es wichtig, dass die Gemeinschaft und der Zusammenhalt von Personen die ein gemeinsames Ziel verfolgen, im Vordergrund steht.


*was wir suchen?*

Wir sind auf der Suche nach frischen, motivierten Spielern die unsere Community weiter wachsen lassen.
Egal ob Du einfach nur Leute zum Zocken oder Quatschen suchst oder ob Du Dich bei uns mit Deinem festem Team bewerben möchtest.
Ebenfalls haben wir Interesse an Kompetitive/Community Teams verschiedener Spiele Genres.
Folgende Voraussetzungen solltet Ihr aber mitbringen:

- mind. 18 Jahre alt (Ausnahmen möglich)
- gesunder Menschenverstand!
- gewisses professionelles Auftreten!
- Spaß am Gaming


*Das bieten wir Euch!*

- eine nette, freundliche und familiäre Gemeinschaft
- ein erfahrenes Management das hinter euch steht
- eigenen Discord (mit einem strukturiertem Rechtesystem)
- eigene Server
- Unterstützung für jedes Mitglied unseres Clubs
- Möglichkeit sich durch Training zu verbessern
- interne Matches
- Teams werden auf unserer Homepage eingetragen


*Wie Ihr ein Pard werden könnt?*

Auf unserer Homepage erfahrt ihr mehr!

Oder besucht uns auf unserem TeamSpeak³-Server.

Öffnungszeiten: Mo – Sa Wenn ein Admin/Supporter Online ist

*Unsere Neue Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com/
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*

*Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

euer Team von Snowpards*


----------



## Snowpards (26. Juli 2020)

*Hallo,* 

wie schön das du den Weg in unseren Thread gefunden hast. Wir suchen immer Spieler in allen Elo Bereichen die unsere Community bereichern.								
Wenn auch du lust auf eine gepflegte und große Gemeinschaft hast dann schau doch einfach mal ganz unverbindlich vorbei.

*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*

*Wir freuen uns auf dich!	*

*Dein Snowpards Team*


----------



## Snowpards (27. Juli 2020)

*Snowpards®* ist weiterhin offen für neue Member.

Wenn du Interesse an Spiel, Spaß und Erfahrungen in einer Gemeinschaft, an gemeinsamen Abenden und einem gut strukturierten Konzept hast, bist Du bei uns genau richtig.

Unsere Community ist für jeden offen, ob erfahren, oder unerfahren.
Weitere Infos über *Snowpards®* findest du auf unserer Homepage

Oder komm gleich zu uns auf unseren Unseren TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com

Wir freuen uns auf dich!
_________________
*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*


----------



## Snowpards (29. Juli 2020)

*Snowpards®* ist weiterhin offen für neue Member.

Wenn du Interesse an Spiel, Spaß und Erfahrungen in einer Gemeinschaft, an gemeinsamen Abenden und einem gut strukturierten Konzept hast, bist Du bei uns genau richtig.

Unsere Community ist für jeden offen, ob erfahren, oder unerfahren.
Weitere Infos über *Snowpards®* findest du auf unserer Homepage

Oder komm gleich zu uns auf unseren Unseren TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com

Wir freuen uns auf dich!
_________________
*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*


----------



## Snowpards (29. Juli 2020)

*Snowpards®* ist weiterhin offen für neue Member.

Wenn du Interesse an Spiel, Spaß und Erfahrungen in einer Gemeinschaft, an gemeinsamen Abenden und einem gut strukturierten Konzept hast, bist Du bei uns genau richtig.

Unsere Community ist für jeden offen, ob erfahren, oder unerfahren.
Weitere Infos über *Snowpards®* findest du auf unserer Homepage

Oder komm gleich zu uns auf unseren Unseren TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com

Wir freuen uns auf dich!
_________________
*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. Juli 2020)

Einmal im Monat pushen genügt, danke.


----------



## Snowpards (30. Juli 2020)

*Snowpards®* ist weiterhin offen für neue Member.

Wenn du Interesse an Spiel, Spaß und Erfahrungen in einer Gemeinschaft, an gemeinsamen Abenden und einem gut strukturierten Konzept hast, bist Du bei uns genau richtig.

Unsere Community ist für jeden offen, ob erfahren, oder unerfahren.
Weitere Infos über *Snowpards®* findest du auf unserer Homepage

Oder komm gleich zu uns auf unseren Unseren TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com

Wir freuen uns auf dich!
_________________
*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*


----------



## Snowpards (2. August 2020)

*Snowpards®* ist weiterhin offen für neue Member.

Wenn du Interesse an Spiel, Spaß und Erfahrungen in einer Gemeinschaft, an gemeinsamen Abenden und einem gut strukturierten Konzept hast, bist Du bei uns genau richtig.

Unsere Community ist für jeden offen, ob erfahren, oder unerfahren.
Weitere Infos über *Snowpards®* findest du auf unserer Homepage

Oder komm gleich zu uns auf unseren Unseren TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com

Wir freuen uns auf dich!
_________________
*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*


----------



## Snowpards (10. August 2020)

*Snowpards®* ist weiterhin offen für neue Member.

Wenn du Interesse an Spiel, Spaß und Erfahrungen in einer Gemeinschaft, an gemeinsamen Abenden und einem gut strukturierten Konzept hast, bist Du bei uns genau richtig.

Unsere Community ist für jeden offen, ob erfahren, oder unerfahren.
Weitere Infos über *Snowpards®* findest du auf unserer Homepage

Oder komm gleich zu uns auf unseren Unseren TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com

Wir freuen uns auf dich!
_________________
*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*


----------



## Snowpards (23. August 2020)

*Willkommen bei Snowpards!* 

Aufgrund stetigen Zuwachs sind wir in der Lage euch zu fast jeder Tageszeit Mitspieler bieten zu können, welche die gleichen Interessen vertreten.				
Warum suchst du noch, wenn *Snowpards* dein neues Zuhause werden könnte?				

Komme direkt auf unseren *Teamspeak³* Server und Überzeuge dich selbst!				


*Wir freuen uns auf dich!* 
_________________				
*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*


----------



## Snowpards (24. August 2020)

*Willkommen bei Snowpards!* 

Aufgrund stetigen Zuwachs sind wir in der Lage euch zu fast jeder Tageszeit Mitspieler bieten zu können, welche die gleichen Interessen vertreten.				
Warum suchst du noch, wenn *Snowpards* dein neues Zuhause werden könnte?				

Komme direkt auf unseren *Teamspeak³* Server und Überzeuge dich selbst!				


*Wir freuen uns auf dich!* 
_________________				
*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*


----------



## Snowpards (26. August 2020)

*Willkommen bei Snowpards!* 

Aufgrund stetigen Zuwachs sind wir in der Lage euch zu fast jeder Tageszeit Mitspieler bieten zu können, welche die gleichen Interessen vertreten.				
Warum suchst du noch, wenn *Snowpards* dein neues Zuhause werden könnte?				

Komme direkt auf unseren *Teamspeak³* Server und Überzeuge dich selbst!				


*Wir freuen uns auf dich!* 
_________________				
*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*


----------



## Snowpards (29. August 2020)

*Willkommen bei Snowpards!* 

Aufgrund stetigen Zuwachs sind wir in der Lage euch zu fast jeder Tageszeit Mitspieler bieten zu können, welche die gleichen Interessen vertreten.				
Warum suchst du noch, wenn *Snowpards* dein neues Zuhause werden könnte?				

Komme direkt auf unseren *Teamspeak³* Server und Überzeuge dich selbst!				


*Wir freuen uns auf dich!* 
_________________				
*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*


----------



## Snowpards (30. August 2020)

*Willkommen bei Snowpards!* 

Aufgrund stetigen Zuwachs sind wir in der Lage euch zu fast jeder Tageszeit Mitspieler bieten zu können, welche die gleichen Interessen vertreten.				
Warum suchst du noch, wenn *Snowpards* dein neues Zuhause werden könnte?				

Komme direkt auf unseren *Teamspeak³* Server und Überzeuge dich selbst!				


*Wir freuen uns auf dich!* 
_________________				
*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*


----------



## Snowpards (3. September 2020)

*Willkommen bei Snowpards!* 

Aufgrund stetigen Zuwachs sind wir in der Lage euch zu fast jeder Tageszeit Mitspieler bieten zu können, welche die gleichen Interessen vertreten.				
Warum suchst du noch, wenn *Snowpards* dein neues Zuhause werden könnte?				

Komme direkt auf unseren *Teamspeak³* Server und Überzeuge dich selbst!				


*Wir freuen uns auf dich!* 
_________________				
*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*


----------



## Snowpards (7. September 2020)

*Willkommen bei Snowpards!* 

Aufgrund stetigen Zuwachs sind wir in der Lage euch zu fast jeder Tageszeit Mitspieler bieten zu können, welche die gleichen Interessen vertreten.				
Warum suchst du noch, wenn *Snowpards* dein neues Zuhause werden könnte?				

Komme direkt auf unseren *Teamspeak³* Server und Überzeuge dich selbst!				


*Wir freuen uns auf dich!* 
_________________				
*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*


----------



## Snowpards (9. September 2020)

*Willkommen bei Snowpards!* 

Aufgrund stetigen Zuwachs sind wir in der Lage euch zu fast jeder Tageszeit Mitspieler bieten zu können, welche die gleichen Interessen vertreten.				
Warum suchst du noch, wenn *Snowpards* dein neues Zuhause werden könnte?				

Komme direkt auf unseren *Teamspeak³* Server und Überzeuge dich selbst!				


*Wir freuen uns auf dich!* 
_________________				
*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*


----------



## Snowpards (19. September 2020)

*Willkommen bei Snowpards!* 

Aufgrund stetigen Zuwachs sind wir in der Lage euch zu fast jeder Tageszeit Mitspieler bieten zu können, welche die gleichen Interessen vertreten.				
Warum suchst du noch, wenn *Snowpards* dein neues Zuhause werden könnte?				

Komme direkt auf unseren *Teamspeak³* Server und Überzeuge dich selbst!				


*Wir freuen uns auf dich!* 
_________________				
*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*


----------



## Snowpards (26. September 2020)

*Willkommen bei Snowpards!* 

Aufgrund stetigen Zuwachs sind wir in der Lage euch zu fast jeder Tageszeit Mitspieler bieten zu können, welche die gleichen Interessen vertreten.				
Warum suchst du noch, wenn *Snowpards* dein neues Zuhause werden könnte?				

Komme direkt auf unseren *Teamspeak³* Server und Überzeuge dich selbst!				


*Wir freuen uns auf dich!* 
_________________				
*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*


----------



## Snowpards (3. Oktober 2020)

*Willkommen bei Snowpards!* 

Aufgrund stetigen Zuwachs sind wir in der Lage euch zu fast jeder Tageszeit Mitspieler bieten zu können, welche die gleichen Interessen vertreten.				
Warum suchst du noch, wenn *Snowpards* dein neues Zuhause werden könnte?				

Komme direkt auf unseren *Teamspeak³* Server und Überzeuge dich selbst!				


*Wir freuen uns auf dich!* 
_________________				
*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*


----------



## Snowpards (20. Oktober 2020)

*Willkommen bei Snowpards!* 

Aufgrund stetigen Zuwachs sind wir in der Lage euch zu fast jeder Tageszeit Mitspieler bieten zu können, welche die gleichen Interessen vertreten.				
Warum suchst du noch, wenn *Snowpards* dein neues Zuhause werden könnte?				

Komme direkt auf unseren *Teamspeak³* Server und Überzeuge dich selbst!				


*Wir freuen uns auf dich!* 
_________________				
*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*


----------



## Snowpards (29. Oktober 2020)

*Willkommen bei Snowpards!* 

Aufgrund stetigen Zuwachs sind wir in der Lage euch zu fast jeder Tageszeit Mitspieler bieten zu können, welche die gleichen Interessen vertreten.				
Warum suchst du noch, wenn *Snowpards* dein neues Zuhause werden könnte?				

Komme direkt auf unseren *Teamspeak³* Server und Überzeuge dich selbst!				


*Wir freuen uns auf dich!* 
_________________				
*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*


----------



## Snowpards (9. November 2020)

*Willkommen bei Snowpards!* 

Aufgrund stetigen Zuwachs sind wir in der Lage euch zu fast jeder Tageszeit Mitspieler bieten zu können, welche die gleichen Interessen vertreten.				
Warum suchst du noch, wenn *Snowpards* dein neues Zuhause werden könnte?				

Komme direkt auf unseren *Teamspeak³* Server und Überzeuge dich selbst!				


*Wir freuen uns auf dich!* 
_________________				
*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*


----------



## Snowpards (16. November 2020)

*Willkommen bei Snowpards!* 

Aufgrund stetigen Zuwachs sind wir in der Lage euch zu fast jeder Tageszeit Mitspieler bieten zu können, welche die gleichen Interessen vertreten.				
Warum suchst du noch, wenn *Snowpards* dein neues Zuhause werden könnte?				

Komme direkt auf unseren *Teamspeak³* Server und Überzeuge dich selbst!				


*Wir freuen uns auf dich!* 
_________________				
*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*


----------



## Snowpards (21. November 2020)

*Willkommen bei Snowpards!* 

Aufgrund stetigen Zuwachs sind wir in der Lage euch zu fast jeder Tageszeit Mitspieler bieten zu können, welche die gleichen Interessen vertreten.				
Warum suchst du noch, wenn *Snowpards* dein neues Zuhause werden könnte?				

Komme direkt auf unseren *Teamspeak³* Server und Überzeuge dich selbst!				


*Wir freuen uns auf dich!* 
_________________				
*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*


----------



## Snowpards (27. November 2020)

*Willkommen bei Snowpards!* 

Aufgrund stetigen Zuwachs sind wir in der Lage euch zu fast jeder Tageszeit Mitspieler bieten zu können, welche die gleichen Interessen vertreten.				
Warum suchst du noch, wenn *Snowpards* dein neues Zuhause werden könnte?				

Komme direkt auf unseren *Teamspeak³* Server und Überzeuge dich selbst!				


*Wir freuen uns auf dich!* 
_________________				
*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*


----------



## Snowpards (6. Dezember 2020)

*Willkommen bei Snowpards!* 

Aufgrund stetigen Zuwachs sind wir in der Lage euch zu fast jeder Tageszeit Mitspieler bieten zu können, welche die gleichen Interessen vertreten.				
Warum suchst du noch, wenn *Snowpards* dein neues Zuhause werden könnte?				

Komme direkt auf unseren *Teamspeak³* Server und Überzeuge dich selbst!				


*Wir freuen uns auf dich!* 
_________________				
*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*


----------



## Snowpards (16. Dezember 2020)

*Willkommen bei Snowpards!* 

Aufgrund stetigen Zuwachs sind wir in der Lage euch zu fast jeder Tageszeit Mitspieler bieten zu können, welche die gleichen Interessen vertreten.				
Warum suchst du noch, wenn *Snowpards* dein neues Zuhause werden könnte?				

Komme direkt auf unseren *Teamspeak³* Server und Überzeuge dich selbst!				


*Wir freuen uns auf dich!* 
_________________				
*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*


----------



## Snowpards (23. Dezember 2020)

*Willkommen bei Snowpards!* 

Aufgrund stetigen Zuwachs sind wir in der Lage euch zu fast jeder Tageszeit Mitspieler bieten zu können, welche die gleichen Interessen vertreten.				
Warum suchst du noch, wenn *Snowpards* dein neues Zuhause werden könnte?				

Komme direkt auf unseren *Teamspeak³* Server und Überzeuge dich selbst!				


*Wir freuen uns auf dich!* 
_________________				
*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*


----------



## Snowpards (31. Dezember 2020)

*Willkommen bei Snowpards!* 

Aufgrund stetigen Zuwachs sind wir in der Lage euch zu fast jeder Tageszeit Mitspieler bieten zu können, welche die gleichen Interessen vertreten.				
Warum suchst du noch, wenn *Snowpards* dein neues Zuhause werden könnte?				

Komme direkt auf unseren *Teamspeak³* Server und Überzeuge dich selbst!				


*Wir freuen uns auf dich!* 
_________________				
*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*


----------



## Snowpards (7. Januar 2021)

*Willkommen bei Snowpards!* 

Aufgrund stetigen Zuwachs sind wir in der Lage euch zu fast jeder Tageszeit Mitspieler bieten zu können, welche die gleichen Interessen vertreten.				
Warum suchst du noch, wenn *Snowpards* dein neues Zuhause werden könnte?				

Komme direkt auf unseren *Teamspeak³* Server und Überzeuge dich selbst!				


*Wir freuen uns auf dich!* 
_________________				
*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*


----------



## Snowpards (18. Januar 2021)

*Willkommen bei Snowpards!* 

Aufgrund stetigen Zuwachs sind wir in der Lage euch zu fast jeder Tageszeit Mitspieler bieten zu können, welche die gleichen Interessen vertreten.				
Warum suchst du noch, wenn *Snowpards* dein neues Zuhause werden könnte?				

Komme direkt auf unseren *Teamspeak³* Server und Überzeuge dich selbst!				


*Wir freuen uns auf dich!* 
_________________				
*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*


----------



## Snowpards (26. Januar 2021)

*Willkommen bei Snowpards!* 

Aufgrund stetigen Zuwachs sind wir in der Lage euch zu fast jeder Tageszeit Mitspieler bieten zu können, welche die gleichen Interessen vertreten.				
Warum suchst du noch, wenn *Snowpards* dein neues Zuhause werden könnte?				

Komme direkt auf unseren *Teamspeak³* Server und Überzeuge dich selbst!				


*Wir freuen uns auf dich!* 
_________________				
*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*


----------



## Snowpards (2. Februar 2021)

*Willkommen bei Snowpards!* 

Aufgrund stetigen Zuwachs sind wir in der Lage euch zu fast jeder Tageszeit Mitspieler bieten zu können, welche die gleichen Interessen vertreten.				
Warum suchst du noch, wenn *Snowpards* dein neues Zuhause werden könnte?				

Komme direkt auf unseren *Teamspeak³* Server und Überzeuge dich selbst!				


*Wir freuen uns auf dich!* 
_________________				
*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*


----------



## Snowpards (12. Februar 2021)

*Willkommen bei Snowpards!* 

Aufgrund stetigen Zuwachs sind wir in der Lage euch zu fast jeder Tageszeit Mitspieler bieten zu können, welche die gleichen Interessen vertreten.               
Warum suchst du noch, wenn *Snowpards* dein neues Zuhause werden könnte?               

Komme direkt auf unseren *Teamspeak³* Server und Überzeuge dich selbst!               


*Wir freuen uns auf dich!* 
_________________               
*Unsere Homepage: https://www.snowpards.com
Unser TeamSpeak: Ts3.snowpards.com*


----------

